# Downtime as of Feb. 21st



## Alkora (Feb 21, 2006)

We're having an issue with our hardware. The server the database was running on has crashed. We will be having more ram put into the database server so things will move smoothely, but we cannot restart it until tomorrow.

I appologize for any inconveniences this may cause.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 21, 2006)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> We're having an issue with our hardware. The server the database was running on has crashed. We will be having more ram put into the database server so things will move smoothely, but we cannot restart it until tomorrow.
> 
> I appologize for any inconveniences this may cause.


Why do I forsee myself driving back up to the Datacenter in the next few days? LOL

Man. We're gonna have to have a whole new category of donations: Dragoneer's Gas and Road Tolls Fund. LOL


----------



## Taristin (Feb 21, 2006)

Is it far? >..>
We could offer guided tours! Only 5.00 a tour per person! And there could be clowns and facepainting... and in a small corner in the back, body painting... You'd make a fortune! >..>


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd just like to add we are doing everything we can to get the system back up and running. Downtime is something we would LIKE to avoid.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2006)

FA has had it's fair share of bad luck so far, let's hope it'll change soon with the new server all fixed and...erm, stuff.


----------



## Darkmark (Feb 21, 2006)

I think FA should change its motto from "Where freedom of expression reigns" to "If anything can go wrong, it will". (Murphy's Law)


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 21, 2006)

Darkmark said:
			
		

> I think FA should change its motto from "Where freedom of expression reigns" to "If anything can go wrong, it will". (Murphy's Law)


FA no longer has a motto.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Feb 21, 2006)

I wish you and Jheryn the best of luck in solving this problem, Dragoneer.

*Tundra crosses his fingers and waits patiently for FA to come back*

cheers,
Tundra Arctic Wolf


----------



## facek (Feb 21, 2006)

Darkmark said:
			
		

> I think FA should change its motto from "Where freedom of expression reigns" to "If anything can go wrong, it will". (Murphy's Law)



I think it should be "Fur Affinity: Large Loads for all!"


----------



## Suule (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I wish both you luck on fixing it. I can live without FA for few days...

BUT CAN YOU???


----------



## silvermidnight (Feb 21, 2006)

yes, Im hoping all will be running smoothly soon... *wants to upload new art*>.<


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 21, 2006)

It's sad that this doesn't surprise me one bit. Well, good luck.


----------



## missdavies (Feb 21, 2006)

Good luck you guys  <3


----------



## ryokukitsune (Feb 21, 2006)

?The manufacturer has posted this service as out of order. Please check back once full service has been restored. Please accept our apologies on this in-convince and have a nice day
-
Management?

I see these a lot on ATMs I just really whish they didn?t happen to FA. Murphy strikes again =/ well I suppose there is a positive light here somewhere. If Murphy strikes here there is a less of a chance that he?ll get us killed on Interstate 40 =P


----------



## Whiptail (Feb 22, 2006)

Ahhhh!  Its now the 22nd of Feb and still no FA!!!!  EEEEEeeeeekkkk!

I hope you guys have some good luck and manage to sort this problem out.  I'm getting FA withdrawl symptoms!

Good luck! and Speed of the Cheeta to you!


----------



## DemonDragon (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe you should change the name of the site?  

Downaffinity

lol, sorry *is shot*

But seriously, it seems FA's down more often then up.


----------



## missdavies (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm sure there doing the best they can  Speaking of which, do you guys have a rough idea yet of when you'll be up and fully operational?  I really should stop checking, lol, I've got so much homework to do this reading week.  =^_^=


----------



## Catamount (Feb 22, 2006)

I as well really need to stop checking...  

What kind of crashes did you have that can be fixed by more ram?...unusual high load?  I feel like we broke something?

Anyways...best of wishes, thanks for your guys hard work.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 22, 2006)

Catamount said:
			
		

> I as well really need to stop checking...
> 
> What kind of crashes did you have that can be fixed by more ram?...unusual high load?  I feel like we broke something?
> 
> Anyways...best of wishes, thanks for your guys hard work.


Thanks cougie. I know they could do with some purrs.

I don't know what the current state-of-play is: "same as before", presumably.
The primary server is suffering from periodic RAM(?) problems ( http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=8368&highlight=#8368 ) and I'd guess the techs are reluctant to go back to using the backup as that would entail a rollback (or another data transfer) and still leave us with severe load problems at peak time. Presumably the RAM from the primary server can't just be dropped into the backup, temporarily...

Hopefully someone will correct this note if the reality is otherwise.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 22, 2006)

I check at least every half hour, unless I'm in class. Constant dissapointment all around.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 22, 2006)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> I check at least every half hour, unless I'm in class. Constant dissapointment all around.


And every ten minutes in class?

=
Might be an idea to use our mass email notification, should this take much longer, rather than keep frustrating y'all... Or would you still be checking every 30 minutes?

_*sighs*_


----------



## missdavies (Feb 22, 2006)

prolly  *snugs the snow'pard*


----------



## TORA (Feb 22, 2006)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> I check at least every half hour, unless I'm in class. Constant dissapointment all around.



I used to check every half hour or so... at wrrrrk.


----------



## Suule (Feb 22, 2006)

This may sound stupid... but did they check if the ram has same frequency it's operating on? It can cause MAJOR problems if two sticks don't have the same frequecny.


----------



## blade (Feb 22, 2006)

would it be possible if the "Will be back in a few hours" part be changed to something else? It's been a more than few hours since yesterday.

Or maybe a link from that holding page to this topic in the forum would be good for updates.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2006)

blade said:
			
		

> would it be possible if the "Will be back in a few hours" part be changed to something else? It's been a more than few hours since yesterday.
> 
> Or maybe a link from that holding page to this topic in the forum would be good for updates.



http://community.livejournal.com/furaffinity/65591.html

Suggestion was made, and was told the file containing this couldn't be found? However, I posted a solution, they should have shell access to change this.


----------



## Grave (Feb 22, 2006)

blade said:
			
		

> would it be possible if the "Will be back in a few hours" part be changed to something else? It's been a more than few hours since yesterday.
> 
> Or maybe a link from that holding page to this topic in the forum would be good for updates.



Yeah it should be changed to "we should be back in a few days"


----------



## *morningstar (Feb 22, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second adding a link to the forums on the downtime message. A lot of users are probably frustrated more than they should be and don't know how to get to the forums for answers (since it's not on the furaffinity domain). I suggested putting a link to the forums on the large load message as well for the same reason. It would make the downtime a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## yak (Feb 22, 2006)

well, the 'downtime message' was changed, but still no link to the forums....
and while this thread might be a good source of info on the current status, posting a link in the message will probably cause a lot of 'upset' people to complain a lot, given the chance , and thus causing any usefull bits of info to quickly vanish amongst these complains. 
but still, a better composed, more informational message would be welcomed by many.


----------



## Keffria (Feb 22, 2006)

Well now... All in favor? *raises her paw*


----------



## yak (Feb 23, 2006)

to those who do not yet know, it is back, from 9:35 AM GMT+2.0
and people are uploading like crazy


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 23, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> to those who do not yet know, it is back, from 9:35 AM GMT+2.0
> and people are uploading like crazy


Thanks, yak, although I haven't seen any note to confirm that we're on the primary server.
Certainly isn't running that quickly (2+ second response time with only 290 users).


----------



## kfvik (Feb 23, 2006)

Well lookit that, I got a 'big load' error from simply trying to log in.
I'm guessing/hoping the new server still isn't functioning and FA's back on the temp server


----------



## yak (Feb 23, 2006)

> Well lookit that, I got a 'big load' error from simply trying to log in.
> I'm guessing/hoping the new server still isn't functioning and FA's back on the temp server


like i said, people are uploading....  a lot. everytime you refresh the main page, you get a completely different 'recent submissions' set.
yes, it seems to be the temp server. but it is great that the SQL problem got solved.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 23, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> > Well lookit that, I got a 'big load' error from simply trying to log in.
> > I'm guessing/hoping the new server still isn't functioning and FA's back on the temp server
> 
> 
> ...


It was Fender's fault. ENTIRELY Fender's fault.


----------



## Fender (Feb 23, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> It was Fender's fault. ENTIRELY Fender's fault.


Go pick up my poop with a scoop, Digimon-boy!_

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!_


----------



## TORA (Feb 23, 2006)

I wouldn't call "uploading like crazy" about 180 images from when I last checked. And we're still having the RAM problems apparently... still getting overload errors.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 23, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call "uploading like crazy" about 180 images from when I last checked. And we're still having the RAM problems apparently... still getting overload errors.


The RAM was upgraded to 2GB last night. I sent Jheryn a note to have him disable the "large loads" errors and see how it runs.

I think the error system is being overprotective like a dual layer condom.


----------



## missdavies (Feb 23, 2006)

did it just go down...again? *blinks*


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm getting error messages about 80% of page loads. It's especially annoying when trying to reply to something.


----------



## cpctail (Feb 23, 2006)

uh yeah, that load error is popping up like every few minutes >.>.  I think it is being just a tad over protective.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Feb 23, 2006)

I dont see people uploading alot... But then again... I do have the porn filter up. X3


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Feb 23, 2006)

For what it's worth, I know what you're going through trying to get these servers upgraded and running. I'm in the PC repair business, I've had my own share of things not going as planned several times before. I'm not upset in the slightest, I'm confident you'll eventually get it working right.


----------



## yak (Feb 23, 2006)

> The RAM was upgraded to 2GB last night.


2xXeon CPU's, 2GB RAM and overloading? not posible. i refuze to believe it.
it is just a guess, but have you tried increasing the number of Apache's processes and/or threads and available mysql connections? like, tripple them or so?


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 23, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> > The RAM was upgraded to 2GB last night.
> 
> 
> 2xXeon CPU's, 2GB RAM and overloading? not posible.


Judging by the (lack of) performance I think we're still on the backup server, but haven't seen any confirmation.
(Does that sound like an echo, yak?)


----------



## yak (Feb 23, 2006)

ok, skip the CPU's of the primary server. but the lack of performance of the backup sever is clearly not CPU related. and now that it has 2GB of ram, like Dragoneer said, there shoud be plenty of performance. i mean, i know you are on a backup server - but now with the RAM quadrupled - and to no vain? so i am a bit lost....
i am not complaining or anything, god forbid. just curiuos as usual.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, I was hoping the RAM would've been upped on the backup a month or so ago, to try to scope out whether there's anything else throttling the performance.

Someone with a performance monitor should be able to tell whether or not it's still thrashing the HDD for swapspace.


----------



## *morningstar (Feb 24, 2006)

I was going to go post a journal entry, and after almost 3 minutes of loading each time (I counted), every page I try to visit just shows up as blank. No images, no text, nothing. This is very odd.


----------



## Myr (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't even realize the site was up yet until I read this post. Every time I try to access it it just loads endlessly. Come on, I have new art to post.  Oh well, the artwork isn't completely done yet either.

Maybe it's time to consider starting from scratch? A full system re-code perhaps.


----------



## *morningstar (Feb 24, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> I didn't even realize the site was up yet until I read this post. Every time I try to access it it just loads endlessly. Come on, I have new art to post.  Oh well, the artwork isn't completely done yet either.
> 
> Maybe it's time to consider starting from scratch? A full system re-code perhaps.



Funny, I was going to post a journal about taking a break from FA until it's running properly again. ;3


----------



## vashdragon (Feb 24, 2006)

Actually for like the past hour or something, FA just has refused to load at all for me.  No error messages, no server cant be found, nothing....

Im gonna try messing with the url a bit, to try and find it again.


----------



## starlite528 (Feb 24, 2006)

vashdragon said:
			
		

> Actually for like the past hour or something, FA just has refused to load at all for me.  No error messages, no server cant be found, nothing....
> 
> Im gonna try messing with the url a bit, to try and find it again.



It seems like the server is running, because if I plug in this link:
http://www.furaffinity.net/art/arrowtibbs/1139624406.arrowtibbs.geckogecko.jpg

It gives me the picture right away with no trouble!


----------



## vashdragon (Feb 24, 2006)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> It seems like the server is running, because if I plug in this link:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/art/arrowtibbs/1139624406.arrowtibbs.geckogecko.jpg
> 
> It gives me the picture right away with no trouble!



Linkie no workie for me....  It gives a 403 forbidden error.


----------



## starlite528 (Feb 24, 2006)

vashdragon said:
			
		

> starlite528 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?


----------



## vashdragon (Feb 24, 2006)

It is possible that the site was taken down but not the server.  Maybe (and this being my personal opinion) in order to keep users from altering the content of the site, theyve removed acess to it.  That way they dont have to do a roll back on the server.  But... i dunno anything about the workings of the site.


----------



## starlite528 (Feb 24, 2006)

vashdragon said:
			
		

> It is possible that the site was taken down but not the server.  Maybe (and this being my personal opinion) in order to keep users from altering the content of the site, theyve removed acess to it.  That way they dont have to do a roll back on the server.  But... i dunno anything about the workings of the site.



Is it possible, that the image is just in my cache?  It didn't load instantly, but it loaded fast.

I could be wrong, but nrr from #furaffinity just reported that he got to that link without problem.


----------



## Guppy (Feb 24, 2006)

clicking a link from here gives a 403 because they don't want direct links from off site to images... just copy and paste the url into your browser and it will show up.


----------



## ryokukitsune (Mar 1, 2006)

man the coding problem is getting to the point where i only have one shot to look at anything on the server. I have sat and refreshed the page for about 20 minuets and still get an SQL error. I've even gone threw the multiple comment pains because SQL errors pop up when i hit submit...


----------



## yak (Mar 1, 2006)

well, judging by the information from admin's feedback, i could try to suggest that the problem is not code-related any more(for the most part), but has something to do with server-configuration. i could be wrong thou.
so far i've been lucky.... SQL loves me i guess...


----------



## LDG (Mar 2, 2006)

So what's the official state of things right now?


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 3, 2006)

LDG said:
			
		

> So what's the official state of things right now?


It isn't "official", but please see http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=8830&highlight=#8830


----------

